# Bus station into a Diner HO scale



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

A few pictures of a Bus station I'm making into a diner. I have tables and chairs coming from ebay, and going to get one of the light up diner signs

I have too much time on my hands do to a bad back And the storm Sandy taking out the first floor of the INN that I workrd at


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a nice looking bus station, it will make a good diner/bar/restaurant.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's got a great retro / art-deco look!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never seen one like this. Does it have any markings on it. You got to make sure your entry is highly visible because of it being so unique. This will be a nice build to follow.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Its the Silvers Springs bus terminal by Walthers cornerstone


----------

